# Solenoid leaking CO2.



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I've been fiddling around with this for about a week now, and at this point i'm stumped. 

I bought a Pierce CO2 set for $60, since there was a store nearby where I can buy the refills, and since I live in a city, dragging a giant CO2 tank on the train outside of the city to get it refilled is too much of a hassle. Replaced the bubble counter and the cheapo air stone with a glass diffuser, but other than that its the same deal as the picture below. 










I set up the pierce system as per instructions, and it worked fine for a couple of days, then I decided to add a JBS solenoid to it to make the disposable tanks last longer. I screwed the solenoid directly into the regulator, and attached it to the rest of the tubing, and then connected it to my light timer. Modified set up is below.









Now, the solenoid shuts off correctly, since I've checked to make sure it makes the 'click' noise when the lights go off. But bubbles still keep coming out, for well over an hour or two, which at that point I just turn the needle valve to off. Gauge on the regulator reads over 1000 psi, but thats the input pressure from the bottle. So I have no idea what the output pressure from the regulator itself is unfortunately. 

I figured maybe the output pressure from the regulator is too much, and its overpowering the valve on the solenoid?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

If you are using a diffuser, it might take over an hour for the pressure to subside enough that you would not see bubbles. Spray soapy water on the tubing connections on either side of the solenoid and check valves to make sure you have no leaks there. Since that isn't a true regulator, stepping down the output pressure to 10 or 20 psi, it is possible that the output pressure is higher than what the spring can handle in the solenoid.


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you think If I buy a needle valve and add it between the regulator and the solenoid, i would be able to drop the pressure enough for the solenoid to handle?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

seanm222 said:


> Do you think If I buy a needle valve and add it between the regulator and the solenoid, i would be able to drop the pressure enough for the solenoid to handle?


I don't know how that would work. Generally, the needle/metering valve is added after the solenoid.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

This is the built up pressure in the diffuser. I would set it up on its own timer, and turn it off an hour before lights off. Turn it on before lights on and it will be ready to go with co2 for the plants when the lights come on.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hbosman said:


> I don't know how that would work. Generally, the needle/metering valve is added after the solenoid.


It can be before or after, it is not relevant where...


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Are you following the correct "flow pattern" of the solenoid?


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep, double checked to make sure that the inlet/outlet ports are correct. 

I removed the solenoid from the tubing, and checked to see if CO2 was still coming out after its been turned off, and there was a very small amount coming out. Problem is, when I turned it down to where the solenoid could seal, there wasn't enough pressure to push CO2 through the diffuser. Sigh...

Im guessing the problem lies with the regulator itself, maybe it doesnt bring the pressure down enough. I think I might just give up and save up $200 or so for a proper setup, or just have the CO2 running 24/7.


----------



## PollyWaffle (Aug 17, 2019)

Hmm I'm not sure it's the quality of your regulator, not that I'm an expert... I've had mine for around 2 weeks and I'm going through the same issue. I even purchased a new diffuser as I suspected it had an issue (cheapo) but I have the same problem with my dymax so it's not that. My regulator is a tunze and we have the same problems so dont rush out yet and blow $200... we can solve this together!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

PollyWaffle said:


> Hmm I'm not sure it's the quality of your regulator, not that I'm an expert... I've had mine for around 2 weeks and I'm going through the same issue. I even purchased a new diffuser as I suspected it had an issue (cheapo) but I have the same problem with my dymax so it's not that. My regulator is a tunze and we have the same problems so dont rush out yet and blow $200... we can solve this together!


Might want to check the dates on the original posts


----------



## PollyWaffle (Aug 17, 2019)

🤐 how embarrassing... sorry Darkblade 😉


----------

